# RAF Debden



## 4201Chieftain (Mar 5, 2012)

a site i have visited many times and look forward to seeing again! 
RAF Debden was opened in 1937 and first used by the RAF. at first it only had grass landing strips but was given hard suraces in 1940. it was used as a sector station during the early years of the war and was an operations block for no. 11 group RAF. on 2 August, came a heavy attack which destroyed several buildings, killing five, to be followed by another severe raid on 31 August. During August and September, Debden fighters claimed seventy aircraft destroyed, thirty probables and forty-one damaged. a german pilot landed at debden, apparently by mistake, and he quickly turned around and left!
in september 1942 the airfield came under control of the yanks, when nothing of real interest happened. after the war it was used mainly as a technical facility and as an RAF police dog training area.
the barracks area is currently used by 33 engineering regiment so that part is off limits. there is also a secure ammo store and firing range, both should be left well alone! 
now a few pics

this thing is still in use, i think something to do with stansted airport.



RAF debden by 4201chieftain, on Flickr

there are a number of these around the place. no idea what type of pillbox they are but they still have their gun mounts in place.



RAF debden by 4201chieftain, on Flickr

this is in the old admin block, now used for training for 33 EOD



RAF debden by 4201chieftain, on Flickr

boiler room



RAF debden by 4201chieftain, on Flickr

safety first!



RAF debden by 4201chieftain, on Flickr

the secca caught us!



RAF debden by 4201chieftain, on Flickr

i guess they use this for practice or did at some point



RAF debden by 4201chieftain, on Flickr

bomb/ammo store



RAF debden by 4201chieftain, on Flickr




RAF debden by 4201chieftain, on Flickr

hope you liked the report!


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Mar 5, 2012)

ok made my first mistake! this is what i was suspposed to put for the old admin block. 



RAF debden by 4201chieftain, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 5, 2012)

Great report,love the bomb shot.


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 5, 2012)

Great report mate thanks for sharing


----------



## nelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice stuff fella, I need to get over here one day


----------



## night crawler (Mar 5, 2012)

Good work there though would like to have seen the gun mounts in the pillboxes.


----------



## godzilla73 (Mar 5, 2012)

Very nice! Loving that boiler, which is actually looks like an "in better nick" version of the one we found at RAF Yatesbury (see report from a while back which if I could remember how to I would internally link!)

Godzy


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Mar 5, 2012)

nelly said:


> Nice stuff fella, I need to get over here one day



Ring me when you're going and I'll show you around!


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Mar 5, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Good work there though would like to have seen the gun mounts in the pillboxes.



I'll definitely be back there so watch this space and you'll see the mounts ha ha


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 5, 2012)

godzilla73 said:


> Very nice! Loving that boiler, which is actually looks like an "in better nick" version of the one we found at RAF Yatesbury (see report from a while back which if I could remember how to I would internally link!)
> 
> Godzy



Reckon that seems to be a pretty standard military boiler.Here's one from a local underground ministry built site

then




and now


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 5, 2012)

It was only a matter of time before you popped this up! 
Nice pics dude (especially the first one) Still a lot to see there!


----------



## hydealfred (Mar 11, 2012)

Some nice finds there Chief - thanks for posting.


----------

